# ISO show quality male phantom mini



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Have you checked any of the United Poodle Association members? https://unitedpoodleassociation.org/membership/members-by-state/ They are the UKC parent club for both solid and multi-colored Poodles.


----------



## Smitty509 (4 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> Have you checked any of the United Poodle Association members? Members They are the UKC parent club for both solid and multi-colored Poodles.


Oh I haven't! Thank you that will be an excellent resource!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Since it sounds like you are prioritizing quality, have you tried looking at the UKC standings page to see if any phantoms are listed in the top 10? Phantoms would be listed in with the MC Poodles. https://www.ukcdogs.com/conformation-top-ten#

Unfortunately the people I know who put championships on their phantoms either aren't breeding right now or are now working with different lines. I'm sure there are other breeders with phantoms, however.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you familiar with Bunny the “talking” dog on Instagram? Bunny’s owner got a poodle—a beautiful, social phantom spoo named Otter—who she’s been showing:










Might be worth reaching out to Otter’s breeder for mini recs: http://highdesertstandardpoodles.com/


----------



## Smitty509 (4 mo ago)

Oh my goodness I have heard of Bunny! I'll reach out to his breeder thank you so much!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Cosmic Caliber









Cosmic Caliber Standard Poodles


Cosmic Caliber Standard Poodles. 5,839 likes · 731 talking about this. We are a small breeding program located in Louisville Ky. Our goal is to better the quality of Multicolored Standard Poodles....




www.facebook.com


----------

